

Revenue model of Diaspora, needs comments - SMDM

Hello guys,<p>I&#x27;d like to know your opinion about a model I wrote, it&#x27;s about how a decentralized social network could be built and generate revenue. The model is applicable to Diaspora and all the other decentralized FLO networks.<p>My model is based on the experience of several industries to generate revenue using trust. I believe that there is a cross-point between 3 industries: the social media decentralization, the P2P commerce and the content monetization and they will grow exponentially if they shake hands.<p>Here is the model I wrote, it consists of 3 parts:<p>1. A whole decentralization roadmap: 
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;decentralizedmodel.wordpress.com&#x2F;2014&#x2F;10&#x2F;15&#x2F;the-decentralization-roadmap&#x2F;<p>Please let me know what do you think about the milestones I propose. I tried to be concise explaining them.<p>2. Lean Canvas about some of the core modules I observe: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;decentralizedmodel.wordpress.com&#x2F;2014&#x2F;10&#x2F;15&#x2F;my-social-media-decentralization-core-via-lean-canvas&#x2F;<p>3. Some predictions how Facebook will evolve, accepting the models of social media decentralization:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;decentralizedmodel.wordpress.com&#x2F;2014&#x2F;10&#x2F;21&#x2F;what-facebook-would-look-like-when-the-social-medias-decentralize&#x2F;<p>I&#x27;ll be really happy to read your feedback.<p>Here is our discussion in the Diaspora discussion forum about the same ideas:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.loomio.org&#x2F;d&#x2F;Pd3ec8nu&#x2F;revenue-model-for-diaspora-and-all-decentralized-social-networks
======
ColinWright
Here, let me help you - clickables:

* [http://decentralizedmodel.wordpress.com/2014/10/15/the-decen...](http://decentralizedmodel.wordpress.com/2014/10/15/the-decentralization-roadmap/)

* [http://decentralizedmodel.wordpress.com/2014/10/15/my-social...](http://decentralizedmodel.wordpress.com/2014/10/15/my-social-media-decentralization-core-via-lean-canvas/)

* [http://decentralizedmodel.wordpress.com/2014/10/21/what-face...](http://decentralizedmodel.wordpress.com/2014/10/21/what-facebook-would-look-like-when-the-social-medias-decentralize/)

* [https://www.loomio.org/d/Pd3ec8nu/revenue-model-for-diaspora...](https://www.loomio.org/d/Pd3ec8nu/revenue-model-for-diaspora-and-all-decentralized-social-networks)

Putting these links here is not an endorsement - it's taken me almost no time,
it helps you, but I haven't read them.

Let me add this. Although a lot of HN readers will disagree with me, I find it
a really, really strong negative indicator when someone doesn't do this
themselves. It means you haven't bothered to take the time and effort to make
it easy for people to click through to your writings. If you simply aren't
aware of how to make links on HN then it means you haven't bothered to look up
the technical aspects of a system you use.

Either way, it's not a good sign, and for me, personally, it makes me much
less likely to take the effort to read what you've linked to.

~~~
SMDM
I have never used a web forum system, which doesn't convert the links to
clickable ones automatically.

From usability point of view I can't believe I should do it here. I'll search
for a way to submit a feature request after editing. This will make the life
of the people submitting ideas much better.

~~~
ColinWright
It's been discussed many times before. Links in submissions are not
automatically converted, links in comments are. A brief search will turn up
previous discussions of this, including the reasoning behind that specific
design decision.

EDIT: From the FAQ[0]:

    
    
        How do I make a link in a question?
    
        You can't. This is to prevent people from using
        this method as a way of submitting a link, but
        with their comments in a privileged position at
        the top of the page. If you want to submit a link
        with comments, just submit it, then add a regular
        comment.
    

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

~~~
SMDM
Yes, I saw this, I'll find a way to comment it in a thread where it is
discussed previously.

Thanks a lot for adding the links for me and for the other readers in a
comment!

------
SMDM
I have really detailed feedback from the GNU Social community as well. I could
invite you in their group, if you want to add your comments there and read all
of it.

Generally, the feedback is that the the milestones are sensible and useful,
and model is interesting, and worth exploring.

We did some brainstorming on several long iterations.

